# Orange Soda Chicken



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Everyone is familiar with the Beer Butt Chicken? 

If not you use a beer pop it open and put it in the body cavity of the chicken before roasting. 

I have done the same thing, except with Sunkist Orange Soda. 

I also marinated it over night in a coupe of cans of soda. 

Aside from the health implications (That's a lot of sugar) it was impressively good. 

It did die the chicken bright orange so people not knowing what to expect will be shocked. I had one friend that just shook his head till he ate it. 

It pairs well with anything and it akin to the orange chicken found in Asian restaurants.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sounds good I will have to try it out.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

That sounds especially good when making a chicken stir fry.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I could be a good stir fry option. I'll have to try that next time.


----------



## TopTop (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds great! Would fruit juice be a healthier alternative? One of our favorite recipes for fresh caught striped bass involves baking with three different juices mixed together. It must be mixed with a half cup of each. If you need more than 1 1/2 cups you must do two batches, not just more amounts of each. Something to do with the chemistry & the juice interacts when mixed. My wife sometimes bakes chicken parts layered in a pan with fruit slices.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It might be, I'll try juice at some point and report back. 

I wanted it to taste like orange soda. I think OJ would be good, but different.


----------



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

So now I'm picturing Grape Nehi CHicken. HaHa.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that stuff. That may be a possibility.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

You're insane.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChubbyChicken said:


> You're insane.


We'll see. I might just be some sort of chicken genius. Won't know till I try right?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

sounds interesting, will have to give it a try.


----------



## cathiesue (Jul 4, 2012)

Kids would really go for purple chicken. although it might just turn out blue. haha


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I think it would be a cool non chicken color however it turns out.


----------

